# At the in laws



## ElmerTT (Apr 2, 2012)

I was at the in laws house yesterday and their Rottweiler was sat in the lounge licking its bollocks.

I said to the misses "I wish I could do that"

She replied" give him biscuit, rub his belly and he will let you"


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

How did she know


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------

